# BUMPER PLUGS..



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

WHERE CAN I GET BUMPER PLUGS ??? I REMOVED MY FRONT LICENSE PLATE AND I WANT TO COVER THE HOLES BUT I DON'T WANT TO DON'T JUST WANT TO STICK A SCREW IN THERE AND PAINT IT.. ANYONE KNOW WHERE I CAN GET SOME ? PAINTED WOULD BE MUCH MUCH BETTER... THANKSSS ..


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

try ur local body shop; maybe they'll bondo it. Also, WHEN CAN I BUY UR INTAKE?!


----------

